# Boat Size for Trip to BeerCan



## jyeager83 (Aug 29, 2012)

Stupid question i'm sure but I own a Proline 251 wa, its about 29 feet long from bracket to anchor powered by an older 250 hp single outboard. It has a 170 gallon tank. I've got seatow but havent mustered up the never to take a trip that long with the boat yet. Does any one see any issues taking this boat out to the Beercan etc? Also leaving out of Dauphin Island how long of a trip would you expect running about 30?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I/we are leaving Pensacola tomorrow heading that area in a Grady White 25 ft. CC twin 150's. sure, if you trust your boat and equipment, find a buddy boat and go for it.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

jyeager83 said:


> Stupid question i'm sure but I own a Proline 251 wa, its about 29 feet long from bracket to anchor powered by an older 250 hp single outboard. It has a 170 gallon tank. I've got seatow but havent mustered up the never to take a trip that long with the boat yet. Does any one see any issues taking this boat out to the Beercan etc? Also leaving out of Dauphin Island how long of a trip would you expect running about 30?


It all depends on the water.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

jyeager83 said:


> Stupid question i'm sure but I own a Proline 251 wa, its about 29 feet long from bracket to anchor powered by an older 250 hp single outboard. It has a 170 gallon tank. I've got seatow but havent mustered up the never to take a trip that long with the boat yet. Does any one see any issues taking this boat out to the Beercan etc? Also leaving out of Dauphin Island how long of a trip would you expect running about 30?


Seatow is only good to 40 miles. Then you probably have to get a loan at the bank to pay the rest. 
If your boat had a kicker motor to at least saved a day, I would say yes. 

My boat is a seafox 237 with twin 90's. it has a 120 gallon fuel tank on it. I wonder the same thing. I went from orange beach to the oriskany last weekend. I was at half a tank and put 100 bucks in it. It went up close to 3/4 of a tank. Of coarse we skipped around all day. but when I got got I had right above 1/4 tank. So that trip took half a tank pretty much. I may make a trip like that one day if the water is perfect for two days. That's a long way away for the marine weather app to make a bad prediction. It's all about he wind. 
I would take an extra 10 gallons with me if I did make a trip like that. You can idle a long way with 10 gallons in my boat , plus I have the extra motor in case one breaks down.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Realtor said:


> I/we are leaving Pensacola tomorrow heading that area in a Grady White 25 ft. CC twin 150's. sure, if you trust your boat and equipment, find a buddy boat and go for it.


What distance is that from pensaola pass. 
I know the Petronius is about 65 mile out of fort morgan


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Realtor said:


> I/we are leaving Pensacola tomorrow heading that area in a Grady White 25 ft. CC twin 150's. sure, if you trust your boat and equipment, find a buddy boat and go for it.


You suck. 
1 and 2's the next three days and possible all week. That will be a lot of fun.


----------



## jyeager83 (Aug 29, 2012)

So where do you see the limitations on seatow as 40 miles? I dont see them list a distance they cover?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

jyeager83 said:


> So where do you see the limitations on seatow as 40 miles? I dont see them list a distance they cover?


That's just what it is. They will still come and get you. But they will charge you for it. Do you know how long it would take to two you in from 100 miles out. You cannot expect to get that service for 169.00 a year.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

jyeager83 said:


> So where do you see the limitations on seatow as 40 miles? I dont see them list a distance they cover?


I would call before I just assume.
I have boat tow u.s.
That is where I get my information. I figure they are the exact same service. 
But I could totally be wrong. I would check before taking my word. I really have not clue what seatow limitations are. But there has to be a limit somewhere


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

jyeager83 said:


> So where do you see the limitations on seatow as 40 miles? I dont see them list a distance they cover?


I went to their website, and you maybe right . I would still call and ask. Tell them the distances you plan to go. Get their answer and post it. I may switch to seatow


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> That's just what it is. They will still come and get you. But they will charge you for it. Do you know how long it would take to two you in from 100 miles out. You cannot expect to get that service for 169.00 a year.


 
I don't think that is correct. The OP may want to follow up with the local Sea Tow guys to get a better answer.

From the Sea Tow FAQs:

*How far offshore am I covered?*
We do not have any specific offshore distance limits. How far offshore Sea Tow will go to get you is only limited by the sea conditions, fuel capacity of our boats and our ability to communicate with you. If, for any reason, Sea Tow cannot respond we will assist in arranging for an alternate provider and provide reimbursement up to $5000 per incident. In most cases, if we are unable to respond no other commercial assistance provider will be able to either, so we will defer to the U.S. Coast Guard.


----------



## jyeager83 (Aug 29, 2012)

Calling them in a bit. 

Having said that...if I leave out of Dauphin Island...how far of a run should I expect to get to a rig that could hold tuna? I realize the Beercan isnt the only option, just the only one i'm familiar with.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

jyeager83 said:


> Calling them in a bit.
> 
> Having said that...if I leave out of Dauphin Island...how far of a run should I expect to get to a rig that could hold tuna? I realize the Beercan isnt the only option, just the only one i'm familiar with.


50 miles maybe. 
You really just need to get to the drop off. There are blackfin swimming everywhere once you get out there. 
Wahoo and blackfin can be caught without going to the rigs


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> 50 miles maybe.
> You really just need to get to the drop off. There are blackfin swimming everywhere once you get out there.
> Wahoo and blackfin can be caught without going to the rigs


Do you live down there. I live in birmingham . I am always looking for buddy boats when I go way out. Just safer that way. 
My trips are usually planned around Mother Nature and the marine weather app that is sometimes totally wrong.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Petronius is 65 miles from fort morgan


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> What distance is that from pensaola pass.
> I know the Petronius is about 65 mile out of fort morgan


80 miles from Pensacola pass.


----------



## Docofthebay (Jul 16, 2012)

My son will be out there at the rigs tomorrow night and Thursday in a 39 ft Searay, the Doc's Holiday. He monitors channel 16.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

*"Seatow is good for only 40 miles"*

When I signed up for progressive boaters insurance I was given the option to choose 25 or 75 miles for tow coverage dependent on how big of a deductible I wanted to pay per tow, regardless if I used Seatow or another company.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

SoCal619 said:


> *"Seatow is good for only 40 miles"*
> 
> When I signed up for progressive boaters insurance I was given the option to choose 25 or 75 miles for tow coverage dependent on how big of a deductible I wanted to pay per tow, regardless if I used Seatow or another company.


This is completely incorrect. 

As stated above,

We do not have any specific offshore distance limits. How far offshore Sea Tow will go to get you is only limited by the sea conditions, fuel capacity of our boats and our ability to communicate with you. If, for any reason, Sea Tow cannot respond we will assist in arranging for an alternate provider and provide reimbursement up to $5000 per incident. In most cases, if we are unable to respond no other commercial assistance provider will be able to either, so we will defer to the U.S. Coast Guard.

Locally we have a 36' Twin Vee that we have been over 90 miles offshore to get our members. But we will only get members that far out. It is too difficult to secure payment for the job when you are that far offshore. 

Capt John Ward
Seatow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Capt John

Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I understand from my insurance company is that if I require a tow for whatever reason (even non-emergency) and am within my covered distance per my policy, all I do is pay the deductible to my insurance company and they pay SeaTow directly, however if I require a tow from a further distance than what my policy states, my insurance company won't cover it and I would be responsible for the bill from Sea Tow. 

I wasn't trying to say that Sea Tow would only cover from 25 to 75 miles. I was simply stating that I'm pretty sure they go farther than 40 miles due to that fact when I added tow coverage to my policy with Progressive I was informed by them that I could be covered for up to 75 miles and when I asked them who they used in this area to tow, they stated they used Sea Tow.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

This is why I use sea tow and no other


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

An earlier poster stated that Seatow would only cover out to 40 miles. My personal policy doesn't have a limitation, and from experience i was not aware of one. I know about a month ago we were relaying messages back and forth for a boat out of P'cola that had run out of two stroke oil 72 miles S/SW of P'cola. We gave Seatow the members name, boat description, location, and membership number. Last we heard, Seatow was pulling out to make the run to them with oil. At the time we were between 252 and the beer can, having a hard time making a connection with them ourselves, and heading further away. I never heard how that turned out so I hope it all worked out for them. I'm sure it did, or we probably would have gotten more radio chatter.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

SoCal619 said:


> Capt John
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I understand from my insurance company is that if I require a tow for whatever reason (even non-emergency) and am within my covered distance per my policy, all I do is pay the deductible to my insurance company and they pay SeaTow directly, however if I require a tow from a further distance than what my policy states, my insurance company won't cover it and I would be responsible for the bill from Sea Tow.
> 
> I wasn't trying to say that Sea Tow would only cover from 25 to 75 miles. I was simply stating that I'm pretty sure they go farther than 40 miles due to that fact when I added tow coverage to my policy with Progressive I was informed by them that I could be covered for up to 75 miles and when I asked them who they used in this area to tow, they stated they used Sea Tow.


We do not direct bill any insurance company, if you need a tow you will have to pay the bill for the service and submit a claim to your insurance company for reimbursement. 

Here locally we only service Seatow members. If you purchase the membership in advance of needing service your tow of coarse will be FREE, if you choose to leave the pier without purchasing a membership in advance you will have to purchase a membership at the time of service for 169.00 and also pay the hourly rate for the service. We charge 250.00 to 300.00 per hour from portal to portal for our boat. I hope this answers your question, if not please don't hesitate to give me a call.

Capt John Ward
Seatow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

I have talked to them and have sea tow and that is bs


----------

